# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > सॉफ्टवेयर, गेम तथा थीम >  Windows के लिए अति जरुरी सॉफ्टवेर ....Win Patrol Latest....

## indoree

Windows के लिए अति जरुरी सॉफ्टवेर ....Win Patrol Latest.... 

दोस्तों आपके कंप्यूटर में ये सॉफ्टवेर तो होना ही चाहिए और ये जरुरी भी है ये क्या क्या कर सकता है आप इसे इंस्टाल करके देखो और बातओ.... 

इसे इंस्टाल करने के बाद ये वो सब बताएगा जो आपके कंप्यूटर में है तो लेकिन आसानी से दीखता नहीं है और किसी भी नयी गतिविधि हो हानिकारक होती है उसे ये तुरंत पकड़ लेता है और उसका क्या करना है ये आप समझ सकते हो ...

और इसे फूल करना भी काफी आसान है वो पि एम् के माध्यम से ....  


Latest Version Download link...   File Size 589Kb..

----------


## indoree

WinPatrol  v28.1.2013.0 

Using  WinPatrol Plus can monitors operating systems. Download full software here free. 

WinPatrol designed to  scan various modules and malicious spyware programs like Adware and Spyware and delete them. 

It also removes viruses, Trojans, worms, and programs that neutralize certain types of computerized information and privacy threats. WinPatrol monitors changes in the browser and set up various bars and spyware modules are not allowed.

Available Features in WinPatrol  v28.1.2013.0 user Keygen checker Full Version Software -
Windows Startup Manager


Delay Start


ActiveX control components


Browser add-on


Task Tracking


Installation of Windows Services


Process Manager


Filter cookies


Association programs and file extensions


Display hidden files


Changes:


* Uninstall Detection (New!)


New v28 WinPatrol program that is installed on your system and place to uninstall Windows uses to store information that will monitor will track. The location of the uninstall command is often used by malware programs, including the path silently removed. Selective WinPatrol especially can remove any programs that are you know the name. PLUS is available only to users of this feature is optional. Legitimate alerts software, while updating or you may choose to remove the software.


* Removed check Start program (New!)


Start programs often request the removal of all WinPatrol users can benefit from the option. WinPatrol is the program for users to know if you had added a new auto startup program. WinPatrol still know that if another program has been removed from your startup programs. 

The general behavior of malware detected by anti-virus or security software is to reduce the possibility of being. Its auto-remove programs from startup list, it is common for new malware.

----------


## nirsha

> WinPatrol  v28.1.2013.0 
> 
> Using  WinPatrol Plus can monitors operating systems. Download full software here free. 
> 
> WinPatrol designed to  scan various modules and malicious spyware programs like Adware and Spyware and delete them. 
> 
> It also removes viruses, Trojans, worms, and programs that neutralize certain types of computerized information and privacy threats. WinPatrol monitors changes in the browser and set up various bars and spyware modules are not allowed.
> 
> Available Features in WinPatrol  v28.1.2013.0 user Keygen checker Full Version Software -
> ...


क्या ये एंटीवायरस है ?

----------


## Hotguy79

indoree ji mujhe bhi iska full dene ki kripa karein

----------


## sultania

मुझे भी इंदोरी जी-------

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

मुझे भी जनाब <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<  <<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## BP Mishra

Windows के लिए अति जरुरी सॉफ्टवेर ....Win Patrol Latest.... 

indoree ji mujhe bhi iska full dene ki kripa karein

----------


## indoree

*दोस्तों इसकी जानकारी इस टेक्स्ट फाइल में दी गयी है ....*

----------


## navneet01

इंदोरी जी मुझे भी फुल देने कि कृपा करें

----------


## shankar52

> क्या ये एंटीवायरस है ?


हिंदी में भी समझा दीजिये

इंदोरी जी मुझे भी फुल देने कि कृपा करें

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

मुझे भी दे दें जनाब >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## nirsha

> क्या ये एंटीवायरस है ?


मित्र आपने बताया नहीं या सवाल ही गलत है ?

----------


## indoree

> मित्र आपने बताया नहीं या सवाल ही गलत है ?


ये एंटीवायरस नहीं है, और ये आपके कंप्यूटर में होने वाली किसी भी नयी एक्टिविटी को बताता है और उसे ब्लोक कर सकता है और क्या प्रोसेस हो रही है ये भी बताता है ...

----------


## RANAJI1982

इंदौरी भाई गजब का टूल है ये मै काफ़ी समय से प्रयोग कर रहा हूँ

----------


## RANAJI1982

> ये एंटीवायरस नहीं है, और ये आपके कंप्यूटर में होने वाली किसी भी नयी एक्टिविटी को बताता है और उसे ब्लोक कर सकता है और क्या प्रोसेस हो रही है ये भी बताता है ...





जनाब ये आपके सिस्टम मे कोई भी बदलाव आपकी मर्जी के खिलाफ़ नही होने देता ! ये ही इस टूल का सबसे बडा गुण है !

----------


## cneha.sunny

कृपया मुझे भी देने की कृपा करे....

----------


## donsplender

> Windows के लिए अति जरुरी सॉफ्टवेर ....Win Patrol Latest.... 
> 
> दोस्तों आपके कंप्यूटर में ये सॉफ्टवेर तो होना ही चाहिए और ये जरुरी भी है ये क्या क्या कर सकता है आप इसे इंस्टाल करके देखो और बातओ.... 
> 
> इसे इंस्टाल करने के बाद ये वो सब बताएगा जो आपके कंप्यूटर में है तो लेकिन आसानी से दीखता नहीं है और किसी भी नयी गतिविधि हो हानिकारक होती है उसे ये तुरंत पकड़ लेता है और उसका क्या करना है ये आप समझ सकते हो ...
> 
> और इसे फूल करना भी काफी आसान है वो पि एम् के माध्यम से ....  
> 
> 
> Latest Version Download link...   File Size 589Kb..



मित्र डाउनलोड लिंक पर किलक करने पर तो ये फाइल - winpatrolremove डाउनलोड हो रही है इन्टालेशन फार्इल नहीं हो रही है !

----------


## Shri Vijay

*इस टूल को में भी काफी समय से उपयोग कर रहा हू ,यह बहुत बढिया टूल हें ..........................*

----------


## Mr. laddi

जनाब हमें भी दे इसका फुल वर्जन

----------


## Mr. laddi

यार ये क्या बता रहा है ???????????????????

----------


## Lofar

इंदोरी जी मुझे भी फुल देने कि कृपा करें

----------


## indoree

> इंदोरी जी मुझे भी फुल देने कि कृपा करें



*दोस्तों पहले पेज पर सारी जानकारी दी गयी है*

----------


## inder123in

indori bhai mमेरे कंप्यूटर में skype install nahi ho rha hai . baar baar picture me dikhya gaya error aa rha hai plzzzzzzz help me .....

----------


## harsh misra

indoree ji mujhe bhi iska full dene ki kripa karein

----------


## nitishkumardubey

idori ji kiya ye win portal window 32 bit me run nahi hota hai kiya

----------

